# 2-3 Year Plan, But Overwhelmed Already--HELP!!!



## mrthing2000 (Feb 21, 2013)

My wife and I are hoping to relocate to Canada in the next 2-3 years. I've begun researching the 'what-ifs' and 'how-tos' and have already become a bit overwhelmed. I am growing discouraged from what I am reading on the forums so far.

My wife is a Registered Nurse, so that apparently qualifies as a NAFTA provision. But it sounds like Canada tends to make this a real task. My wife has a Bachelors of Nursing, and a second Bachelors of Arts. But it sounds like these SEC assessments, IECs, CRBRNs, etc., are major hassles. Whereas being a Critical Care RN in the USA is a sought-after rating, apparently Canada makes it quite difficult to actually get and keep a job. Am I wrong here?

We have a 3 month old now, and I am pleased to see the Canada kindergarten system seems to be more thorough than what we have here. She can start a year earlier due to the December age cutoff, whereas in Virginia--due to our daughter's November birthday--she waits until the next schoolyear. And that is nationwide.

I have a Masters degree in Public Health, and think of completing a doctorate. It seems competitive to do so in Canada--moreso than in the US. I don't let this desire factor much into decisionmaking.

I've worked in civil service for about 8 years, and spent a considerable time in the military. We're both in our early 30s, and while not well-off, we aren't impoverished. 

Canada seems spendy, and that is concerning. We do well here, but that is with 2 incomes. I am not sure that I'll be able to find something right away. I am unclear if she was able to get a PR/TWP (and what the real difference here is), if I would be 'open' to get any job I could qualify for. Strange as it seems, I wouldn't mind working for the province government--but I am not sure I can, being a non-citizen at this point.

If we do actually find the courage to do the move, we have a ton of questions. Seems like lawyers jump into the fray right off, and everyone wants to sell something. Its too bad that 20 miles away is the Canadian Embassy, but there isn't really a 'how to move to Canada' program.

Neither of us speak French, but I would like to learn. Quebec would be out of the question anyway, since it appears nurses make very little there.

Our goals:
Live modestly in Canada, preferrably an eastern province like NB, NL, or NS, but doesn't have to be an eastern one
Wife works as a RN
Rent, not purchase, for several years
Daughter can go to public school
I can work, or I can stay home 'with the kids' 

Questions:
Is this feasible
Are some provinces preferrable over others (I like Halifax, but I hear that NS is the 'Mississippi' of the north)
Are Provincial Nominee Programs worth the hassle
How problematic is the health system to navigate
Will we find ourselves discouraged, and wish we hadn't done this
Reasonably--with the backlogs of paperwork, when should we start (if it is a 2+ year plan)
What is the question I probably wish I would have asked, but did not think to

We see all the time that Toronto is really expensive, and Vancouver really is. We've spent quite a bit of time in BC--I've spent some in AB. I don't know--if the right opportunity was available, I would certainly jump at it. I've seen frontier places in Sasketchewan that seemed awesome, but the opportunity has to be there. No since in dumping our townhouse, draining our savings to zero, and coming back to the US a year or two later downtrodden. 

We've both made many relocations in our years, and some were better than others. We're hoping to align our expectations with reality, and not be disappointed. HELP!!!


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think I will be a massive help but I thought it was a shame that no one has responded to you. I have recently moved to Calgary, Alberta from Australia. I can't comment on the cost of living aspect as Australia is far more expensive than Canada so we find it easier to live here...money-wise. I planned our move for about 2 years which gives you plenty of time to get things in order and start saving as well. 

My advise would be to have a VERY GOOD understanding of how to get your qualifications certified over here. I'm a teacher and although I had to send in a lot of paperwork, it's relatively easy for me to teach here. My husband is a pharmacist and the Canadian system pretty much does not recognize Australian qualifications. My husband would have to do about 18 months of exams etc before he would be qualified...something he is not prepared to do and something he found out way too late in the 'planning to move' process. 

I'm a big believer in that if you're a good, hard worker, you'll get a job. There are many teachers in Alberta not able to get a teaching job, yet I'm a foreigner and I was able to get one. You just need to be aggressive in your approach. 

Each province is obviously a bit different with the cost of living. Maybe contact a realestate agent in a city you might like to move to and get a ball-park figure of rentals. I did that and found that when I arrived, the original estimate was accurate so I was mentally prepared for it. You won't have every answer but just focus on one step at a time, take notes, and it will start to fall into place. 

Hope this has helped a tiny bit!


----------



## mrthing2000 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. In some ways AB probably makes better sense for us, though I like the maritime province offerings.

So in the end, did you guys find it to be 'worth it'? I'm sure many of us (Americans) would love to go to Australia, yet you went the other way. 

Auto insurance seems to be another topic people are complaining about--did you find that to be high? I currently pay around $160USD/mo. which seems low compared to the $4-5k a year some are complaining about.

Thanks again for the help. I work for the Federal government here, and we are bracing for furloughs, layoffs, etc., so the timing is helpful. The 2-3 year plan may be a bit sooner, then


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

mrthing2000 said:


> Thanks for the reply. In some ways AB probably makes better sense for us, though I like the maritime province offerings.
> 
> So in the end, did you guys find it to be 'worth it'? I'm sure many of us (Americans) would love to go to Australia, yet you went the other way.
> 
> ...


The car insurance you're hearing about may be either for young/new drivers, or drivers with bad driving records, or for people with multiple vehicles.

For example, I live in the province of Alberta. I drive a 2003 Honda Accord Coupe. My yearly insurance is $1027 per year. A friend of mine drives a 2010 Lincoln MKX, and his insurance is around $1200 per year.

As for nursing... there should be nursing jobs available in most cities or provinces in Canada. Nursing (along with Doctors) are usually in short supply in Canada. 

Again I can only speak to the province of Alberta where I live, but you may want to check this website: International Applicant | Careers | Alberta Health Services


----------



## mrthing2000 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks--its a great help. Thanks for everything


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

mrthing2000 said:


> Thanks for the reply. In some ways AB probably makes better sense for us, though I like the maritime province offerings.
> 
> So in the end, did you guys find it to be 'worth it'? I'm sure many of us (Americans) would love to go to Australia, yet you went the other way.
> 
> ...


When I was originally researching, I was freaking out with the costs people were talking about and then it ended up only be just over $1000 for a 2002 Nissan Xterra 4WD. I did bring a traffic history report to show I had no previous offences and I brought a letter from my previous insurance showing my no claims bonus. I know that not all companies acknowledge these but it couldn't hurt to bring them.

With our move, it's not permanent and we do plan to return to Australia. We have just come for a couple of years but the move was still a serious one. Giving up jobs at home, starting fresh here. I think it has been worth it so far because the reasons we came here are actually working. If you are moving for better opportunities - that's a great reason. Canadians are so so so friendly and accepting of others. I'm sure you'll feel welcome where ever you go.

It's not going to be a perfect transition but be as mentally prepared for the change as possible, try to have some savings so that you are able to get set up easily. I did find this forum quite helpful.


----------



## Camerish (May 24, 2012)

My mother came to Canada, specifically Ontario, about 6 years ago and she was an RN in Michigan. She had to rewrite the certification test (not sure of name) since she did not have a Bachelors of Nursing (though she did have a Bachelors of Science). She was a bit worried about this, since it had been nearly 20 years since she earned her RN, but in the end I don't think it was too difficult for her and she passed it her first attempt.

My mother was able to find a job while not yet an Ontario certified RN as a disability case manager.

RN's do make good wages, at least compared to Michigan - my mother makes much more than she ever did in Michigan.

Eastern Canada is very nice and has a lower cost of living than most of Canada, however, the economy is in general not excellent and would have less opportunities.

Car insurance shouldn't be too bad - it can be high in the Toronto-area, but even then should not exceed $2k per year, if your record is good.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Car insurance rates can vary greatly province-to-province. In some provinces, auto insurance is provincially government owned and run (British Columbia and Saskatchewan to name a few), while some other provinces (Alberta for example), have privately run auto-insurance. Because of this... rates can vary dramatically between provinces for the same year/make/model of automobile. Once you know the province you are wanting to move to, it's best to check with insurance agents in that particular province.


----------

